# Elvira Completed, well almost, I keep getting Distracted



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

*Elvira Completed, well almost, new Photos added*

Here she is guys the Mistress of the Dark in all her glory, well almost, this is a family site after all , great kit and fun to build even after the dog chewed her head.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Was she in "The Menagerie"? 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking good so far. I really like the legs, did you use some kind of metallic for that effect?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nicely done face for her. I'm wondering about the metallic look on her leg as well.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

The Metalic look is just various washes of browns, the lighter areas have still to be sprayed on the right leg


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

you're my new hero! that is FANTASTIC work!!

are you planning on doing anything "satin-y" to the dress?


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> you're my new hero! that is FANTASTIC work!!
> 
> are you planning on doing anything "satin-y" to the dress?


 :thumbsup:

That is a good question, the dress so far only has the underpainting done, will be looking at more photos to see exactly how it looks and try to reproduce it the best I can, I have to finish that before I can add real hair, wish me luck


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

good luck!

whatever you do, the dress should have a contrasting finish to the fabric of the couch, IMHO


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm currently watching the Elvira episode "Don't Look in the Basement" and methinks her dress looks flat black, the belt has a satin finish and her stockings have that stocking "sheen".

~RK~


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

*More Photos of Elvira*

 
Added Hair


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

seems a shame to cover up the ear you created


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

you know the old saying ear today gone tommorow


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I heard that


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

those panty hose are the best ive ever seen wow


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Very nicely done!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Best Elvira build yet .. congrats.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!! How did you make, or where did you get the hair?!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Mitchellmania said:


> Awesome!!! How did you make, or where did you get the hair?!


Its Mohair, available from doll makers:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I was kinda diggin the Sinéad O'Connor (80s) look


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

got to tread lightly on the skin tone..

to much tanning and she might start to take on a "Snooki" vibe


----------

